# Dilema, Canon EOS 550D T2i or Nikon D90 (searched)



## CrissAwad (May 9, 2010)

Hey guys,

I'm new here and i'm looking to get a new and first DSLR camera in 2 months or so.
I read alot of reviews about these 2 examples and i'm in a dilema, leaning abit towards the Nikon abit more.
Now what i'm really looking for is image quality and a camera that can be good for beginners and fairly advanced skills, since i'll be keeping it for 2-3 years. The video doesn't interest me and the 720p is more than enough for a vid. here and a vid. there.
Both cameras have pros and cons:
The Canon has 18MP with the same sensor as the D90, but i read that such an amount of MPs with a small sensor isn't really good. It also has 9 focus points.
The Nikon has 12.3 MP and i read that the image quality will be identical. It has 11 focus points, also the grip is abit better.
I read that the Canon has better performance in daylight, is it true or is the quality not noticable? My kind of photography would be scenic, people, macro (abit) and objects and abit of automotive, mostly in daylight.
They say the Nikon colours are nicer and that is deals better with high ISO.
Before i heard about the 550D i was sure i'm buying the D90, now i'm abit hesitant.
As far as lenses go, i wont be getting new lenses for the first camera, i'll just stay with the kit lense. Does this mean that if i go with one brand i'll have to continue in the future? If so then i'm more familiar with the Nikon cameras abit more. 
Note: both the Canon and the Nikon are in the same price range.
So, once and for all, which camera is better for my needs?
I tried searching for sample pictures from the Canon, no success.
I heard only good feedback from the Nikon. Only that in some cases the lens mount can break, but this can happen in every plastic built camera, right?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Derrel (May 9, 2010)

This subject came up last week, and I think two weeks ago here on TPF. The difference in image size between the 12.2 MP and the 17.8 MP of the two cameras is not that great. For most people, there isn't much advantage in owning a high-megapixel camera,since most uses and most users cannot "show" the advantage of having a really high MP count image...the web, HDTV display, and screen-printed magazine pages look almost the same with 3 megapixel images as they do with 24 megapixel images. "Large HD video" images are roughly 2MP, and yet they look great.

Canon Rebel T2i / EOS 550D Compared to the Nikon D90 Side by Side

Both cameras have some "system advantages" that the other system lacks. Both systems are wide and deep systems. I cannot agree that Nikon has better color than Canon--color is subjective, and although the D90 might have deeper color saturation by measured standards at DXOMark or some other site, color saturation can be altered in post processing quite a bit. I think the Nikon probably has a wider dynamic range than the Canon by about one full f/stop on the DXOMark scale, which would be an advantage for Nikon in daylight situations where the lighting in high in contrast. OTOH, the Canon has better video capabilities, more scene modes, and might suit your style better.

You ought to try them both out, to see which one feels better. It sounds like any number of cameras could fulfill your needs.


----------



## CrissAwad (May 9, 2010)

Aha ok.
I read both of the threads about this topic. I will play with bith cameras in the shop when i go buy it. I just need to know what to look for.
You're saying the Canon has more scenic modes, does it also apply in manual settings? I'll be learning how to use manual settings.


----------



## Vinny (May 9, 2010)

Both cameras should be fine for what you are using them for. Have you tested either of them? I believe it all comes down to what you like. I have the D90 and picked it because of the same things you have read. The salsperson told me the Nikon kit lenses were better than the Canon kit lenses and she owned a Canon (could have been just sales dribble). Based on what I've read here, if you do decide on the T2i and buy the L series lenses the photos will be better than the D90 (of course buying better Nikon lenses will give you better results as well)

As far as sample photos, I can't say if that's a good indication of how good a camera/lens combo is as a really good photographer can make anything take good photos.

As far as lenses, it all depends how much you spend on whether you need to stick with the lens. If you get either with a kit lens and decide to get a much batter camera - would you still be using the kit lens? Probably not. Or you like the camera you have so much that you want to buy better lenses before getting a higher end body? If it's this scenario then yes the lens matters and you will "stuck" with one brand unless you sell the lenses.


----------



## mrpink (May 9, 2010)

Derrel said:


> This subject came up last week, and I think two weeks ago here on TPF.



... and the week before that, the week before that, etc.

I will take a very Ken Rockwell approach to answering this question.... Get the D90, it's the best.




p!nK


----------



## CrissAwad (May 10, 2010)

Thanks people...
Appreciate your help, i think so far i'll stick to the D90.


----------



## Live_free (May 10, 2010)

You were wrong in your original post about how the canon is better in daylight. Just to point that out. =P But yes the D90 *probably* would be best for you.


----------

